# Semi OT: Game Threads...



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Alright, seeing as the season is starting up how should we do the game threads? Like who would like to do them and for which games? I guess we can sign up for game threads and do them when our day comes? Or we could have 1 person doing all of them.

Any suggestions? I wanna make a few game threads and wouldn't mind making all of them.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, we definitely don't need 4 people throwing up 4 different threads come game day. What about finding out who want's to participate and then breaking it up into weeks, instead of individual games?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

That sounds good, or we can have people doing teams, like Ninjatune, you could do Spurs and Heat, I could do Lakers and Suns, etc...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd like to do them, I think they're my forte.

EDIT: I'm going away for two months (on exchange to France from Dec 1st to Jan 23rd) and I won't make them over there. Someone else can do them then?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tersk said:


> I'd like to do them, I think they're my forte.
> 
> EDIT: I'm going away for two months (on exchange to France from Dec 1st to Jan 23rd) and I won't make them over there. Someone else can do them then?


 I'll chip in, I'm sure Saint'll be there to help out with it too.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I'll chip in, I'm sure Saint'll be there to help out with it too.


 Ofcourse, so how would you guys like to do it? Like a sign up so we dont get like 4 different game threads on one game?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Do it by months, sign up and wait for your month.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I really want to do a lot of these, I've made game threads for yonks and I think mine are good .

I want November, March and the Playoffs..at least.
Dre's are good, I remember when we used to mod this place. He could get January and February.
Saints I havent seen, maybe he can do some for the preseason so we could check them out? He could take December and April


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk, it doesn't matter how good yours are. You need to give other people a chance.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Tersk, it doesn't matter how good yours are. You need to give other people a chance.


 Well, to be the devils advocate (apparently :uhoh, he's been holding down Game Threads for like 3 seasons now. I helped along with other people, but that's like the major thing he did for this board, as far as making (decorative/insightful) game threads common practice.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea i know, but you have to be fair a lil.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Yea i know, but you have to be fair a lil.


 I think we got it basically. 

Nov=Tersk
Dec=Saint
Jan=Me
Feb=Me
Mar=Tersk
April=Saint
POs=Tersk

I'll give Saint one of my months.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good, but give it a day or two incase someone else wants to participate.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Good, but give it a day or two incase someone else wants to participate.


 Sure. And I reserve the right to make emergency threads if anyone's slipping :laugh:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haha just don't count me in.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I think we got it basically.
> 
> Nov=Tersk
> Dec=Saint
> ...


 Sounds good, and I'll make the pre-season game thread for the next game in a few hours.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Also, I think we should have like a post amount for each thread. You know? Like atleast 200 posts by the end of the game for that thread?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Also, I think we should have like a post amount for each thread. You know? Like atleast 200 posts by the end of the game for that thread?


For what reason?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Activity my dear Watson, Activity...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I can just hire a guy to go to everyone's house and hold a gun to your head until you post a minimum of 20 post per day.....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> For what reason?


I agree, it is not needed.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Not like a requirement, but a goal...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, because their shouldn't be any post padding.


----------

